# snake id



## nrh0011 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just curious as to what snake this is? I believe it is a black rat snake, but I was also told it could've been a white oak runner? Could someone shed some light on the difference between the two? It was about 4 feet long, skinny, as you can see white underneath and solid black on top. This snake checked me out for a while and then darted off very quickly. Picture is from iPhone, and I did not shoot the snake fyi.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2014)

No clue on the ID.  It sure is well hidden.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 28, 2014)

Black rat snake. A "white oak runner" is just a gray-phase rat snake.


----------



## nrh0011 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you NCHillbilly.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 28, 2014)

That is a southern black racer


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hard to tell from the picture, but I'm guessing Southern Black Racer too.  Even his stance is consistant with a racer.


----------



## nrh0011 (Apr 28, 2014)

He definitely had that stance.


----------

